
Show HN: Tasky – Flow diagram task management - alexanderson
https://tasky.fyreworks.us
======
amadeuspagel
Nice. One suggestion: Automatically position the nodes. There are algorithms
for this, like dagre[1]. That would also mean you could let people create
connections by dragging from one node to another, rather then having a special
handle to make connections.

[1]: [https://github.com/dagrejs/dagre](https://github.com/dagrejs/dagre)

------
bilekas
This is a giid example of someone who's amazing at UI/UX trying to help those
planners..

It's insanely nice, done very well from a quick glance. I;m just not sure the
audience you're looking for.. Not a dig at it. Just an observation from
experience.

Those who I've worked with usually are either set in their ways or want
something very structured. Linking, related items, cross teams etc.

Honestly I would work with this if it was a small team, 1 project, and more
UI/UX guys..

Again I love the look and feel, it just seems (to me) that your audience wont
accept it.

If you ever want work though, DM me. This is sensational.

Is it open source ?

------
hpen
Hey nice job! I plan to add a tree-view to my app. Would you be interested in
helping me create the UX for a graph / tree view? The app is a nested Kanban
board called Kanception.io

~~~
hpen
PS I use React

------
I_complete_me
Really good interface. Could be great but I think it needs _some_
documentation. How do I make a new project? Can this be self-hosted? Do I have
to export to save or is there another method? Help!

